

Enthought Canopy - Comprehensive Python analysis environment - synparb
https://enthought.com/products/canopy/

======
rndholesqpeg
I have become such a huge fan of doing analysis work in iPython's notebooks
lately, I am curious how this will improve on it.

So far nothing works for me. The kernel keeps crashing and the package manager
or login screen fail to work on my connection because I am behind a proxy.
There are no options to set the proxy connection parameters, from what I can
find. I would assume if they are targeting enterprise customers they should
probably help with package management behind an aggressive proxy.

------
synparb
I've been using EPD for a long time and it's been a rock solid way of
installing the full scientific python stack, especially on a Mac. Very curious
to see where this goes, although it seems more targeted at the Matlab crowd
who develops in their IDE/computing environment.

~~~
punchagan
Just FYI, Canopy includes the same Python distribution as EPD with the
analysis environment on top. It includes a new graphical package manager that
simplifies some package update tasks.

